# New to rifles... Need suggestion



## autockr01 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am actually just getting into precision rifle shooting. I am currently looking for a good quality entry level rifle and I need help deciding what I should get. Personally, I am a fan of high velocity and some nasty kick so I think 30-06 is my calibur of choice. So far, I found two guns that appeal to me: Savage 111FCXP3 bolt action or the Remington 710 bolt action. If any of you are familiar with these rifles, can you please give me your opinion on quality, durability, precision, general use, and any ups and downs. Thank you all!


----------



## autockr01 (Jul 14, 2005)

And i forgot to mention...

If neither of the two rifles mentioned above are any good, feel free to suggest some to me. Remember, I want an ENTRY level rifle. I dont want to spend billions of dollars yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Go with the Savage police tactical. You should find it for around $475. It will take the Remington hands down, and is much more versatile if you do aftermarket smithing to it.

Also, since the 308 come out the 30-06 has taken a back seat. It can't compete in bench rest shooting. I shouldn't say it can't compete, it will loose nine out of ten events against the 308. It's a great gun until you put it up against the 308 on paper and want small groups.

I don't have a Savage, but hunt1 rifle is right up there with my Remington 700P that has had extensive aftermarket smithing. Also, hunt1 was in sniper competition with it up against $5000 rigs. He, his Savage with a Sightron scope, and a buddy who remembered the holdovers when he forgot his ballistics card took first place.

Hunt1


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Of the two guns mentioned, the savage is the way to go. I would also suggest the short action in 308 instead of the 30-06. Accuracy and heavy recoil seldom go hand in hand. This is not to say that heavy recoiling guns can't be accurate, they can and are, but why to most people shoot very tiney groups with a 223 or 22-250 when compaired to their 300 winney. For 0-400yd shooting, the 308 will do all that you can ask of it.


----------



## autockr01 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys! Yea, I've been reading up on what's been going on lately in precision rifle shooting, and it seems that the 308 has pretty much taken over. Thanks again guys.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I don't have a Savage, but hunt1 rifle is right up there with my Remington 700P that has had extensive aftermarket smithing. Also, hunt1 was in sniper competition with it up against $5000 rigs. He, his Savage with a Sightron scope, and a buddy who remembered the holdovers when he forgot his ballistics card took first place.
> 
> Hunt1


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, You ain't ever going to let me live that one down are you. Thank God for cell phones eh. :lol:

The Savage 10FP .308 is a very good shooting rifle and will often out shoot rigs worth many times what the Savage costs. Alot of guys laugh when I show up at the range with my "cheap" Savage, at least until we start shooting, then they ain't laughing no more. 

Get a Savage, spend as much as you can on a good scope, get a laser rangefinder and quality ammo then hit the range and practice, alot.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a 25-06 tikka. 650$ for the gun, it has the same barrel and the same action as a sako.( the sako is a 1200 dollar gun) the tikka is light and shoots awsome! i would never get a differ gun and the caliber is awsome its a very great all around gun ill shoot 80grains at coyote and 120 and deer. i shot a fox with it out in a pasture at 450yrds with a 20 mile hour cross wind. dead fox! for all that dont believe me well thats ur choice but the 25-05 caliber is awsome! go with a tikka!!!!! i have a weaver 4-16-44 scope on it. great scope lets in a lot of light when the sun gets low.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'd stay away from the package Savage deals. I personally like the 10FP-LE2. Longer, heavy gauge barrel, superbly accurate. They also make a version with a shorter barrel that they market as an urban tactical rifle, but who cares about length on the range? Better velocity, more accuracy, a half pound heavier.

The 10FP-LE2 easily shoots a sub 1MOA out of the box. Mine was able to crack the 1/2MOA mark with no problem.

I'd also stay away from the long actions (those rifles with a 3-digit number in front of the alphabetic code, the 111 in your case). Trickier to work from a benchrest position, not as quick. The Savage actions are all still pretty damn long, so a short is really just a little bit shorter than the long action models of other manufacturers.


----------

